# Questions about DNP



## itismethebee (Sep 5, 2017)

#1: From experience, how major is the difference between Powder DNP and Crystalline DNP? ?
#2: On 500mg a day, how many days is a limit for a first timer? 
#3: Lifting, So far (Day 5) my lifting has remind the same, matter of fact improving. Do you think I hsould keep lifting or keep it to cardio?
#4 : Cheap electrolyte source please?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2017)

is there a reason why you started 2 seperate threads to ask questions about dnp? ugh


----------



## rocheyd (Sep 5, 2017)

PM me with your source if its any good cant find legit anywhere


----------



## stonetag (Sep 5, 2017)

^^^^^Smartest guy on the planet right here!^^^


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 5, 2017)

How many post do you think that you need about DNP? 

We ALL get it. You have DNP.


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 6, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> is there a reason why you started 2 seperate threads to ask questions about dnp? ugh


I thought it didnt post


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 6, 2017)

itismethebee said:


> I thought it didnt post



ok. fair enough. carry on soldier


----------

